# Starting distance



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

I know that this is going to be a subjective question, but I am currently practicing, getting my aim in at about 5 metres. I'm generally consistent at hitting an 80mm spinner 8 times out of 10.

Now my question is. Is 5 metres a good starting point, or am I too close?

I was going to remain at this distance until I was hitting 20mm targets consistently and then increase my distance.

Any advice or suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello,

This is how I started to be honest. In my opinion it helped me get comfortable and build up confidence. And try some different shooting styles, anchor points, etc..until I know which one I was going to be sticking with. And from there just keep moving back and the only thing you will need to do is adjust your sling to the right height to hit the target since you already know your style of shooting and all does other basic skills you build upon. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Why not , just move back when you feel you are ready .


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Or you can shot at 5m. then change to 10m. go back to 5m, etc. That way you will train quick adaptation to different distances.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I consider myself a mediocre shot with a slingshot but I will give you my advice anyway. Take it for what it is worth.

I suggest using a much smaller target (about 1/2") and really concentrate on perfecting your technique. A smaller target will help you really focus. It is no harder to hit a small target than it is to hit the center of a large target. After some serious practice move back a few feet.


----------



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Much appreciated all, I'll definitely try each approach and adapt it to what suites best. Seems like I'm on the right track tho.


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

hello boyo, as a gog I started on a small target at 5m and then moved onto a target at 10m ..then one day I had a brain wave matchstick at 5m match box at 10m....works for me.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I started at 5m until I felt confident with my technique and was getting what I considered acceptable groups with the odd flyer. I used paper targets so I could see where my shots were going.

But it's all about having fun so sometimes I'd start at 5m and have a few shots at a longer range. Mixing up paper targets, spinners, chalks, cans, etc.

Even now I tend to shoot between 5m and about 15m. I love shooting in the woods, so a can cut from 15m and then chase the can around the ground from where it landed. Or when I'm lucky, around the branches as part of the can richochets off. It means I have to move around at all sorts of distances so that I can see the can and get a clear or not so clear shot.

Keep it fun and enjoy regardless of the distance.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

you are doing well


----------



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice.

I must admit, this is a top forum, with plenty of good info and people willing to help.

Cheers Jazz ????????


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Ditto what every said -start a close as you wish - initially it is about developing a consistent repeatable shot sequence. There are a lot of variables when shooting a slingshot - starting close makes common sense. Google "archery blank bale practice" many archers practice form close to the target.

You are off to a great start - shoot safe and have fun


----------



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Ditto what every said -start a close as you wish - initially it is about developing a consistent repeatable shot sequence. There are a lot of variables when shooting a slingshot - starting close makes common sense. Google "archery blank bale practice" many archers practice form close to the target.
> 
> You are off to a great start - shoot safe and have fun


Very interesting, thanks mate


----------

